# Has anyone ever heard of this program, Pilots N Paws



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.partipoodlepetsupplies.com/pipapr.html I just stumbled upon it and thought it sounded like a very worthy cause. Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 4 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825978


> http://www.partipoodlepetsupplies.com/pipapr.html I just stumbled upon it and thought it sounded like a very worthy cause. Anyone ever heard of it?[/B]



I have and may try to use them one of these days to move some of these rescues out of California. Would love to hear if anyone has actually used them and how it went. Flying dogs always makes me nervous.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I know how you feel about flying dogs Edie but it is faster for them. Instead of going so far in one car, get into another car, etc. until the trip is done they can do it in one trip. I do understand about the flying thing but "they" say it's safer than driving don't they?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 4 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826039


> I know how you feel about flying dogs Edie but it is faster for them. Instead of going so far in one car, get into another car, etc. until the trip is done they can do it in one trip. I do understand about the flying thing but "they" say it's safer than driving don't they?[/B]



I know that it is probably just as safe if not more so, to fly a dog, but you hear the horror stories. I dont think they ever did find that Whippet (Champion) that was lost in the winter in the airport tarmac. That just made me ill. Guess it doesnt matter though since you hear the same sad stories about ground transport and rescues getting loose. I would just do the short flights to an adjoining state, if I were to use this program though.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Sep 4 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826049


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 4 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826039





> I know how you feel about flying dogs Edie but it is faster for them. Instead of going so far in one car, get into another car, etc. until the trip is done they can do it in one trip. I do understand about the flying thing but "they" say it's safer than driving don't they?[/B]



I know that it is probably just as safe if not more so, to fly a dog, but you hear the horror stories. I dont think they ever did find that Whippet (Champion) that was lost in the winter in the airport tarmac. That just made me ill. Guess it doesnt matter though since you hear the same sad stories about ground transport and rescues getting loose. I would just do the short flights to an adjoining state, if I were to use this program though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still think of that Whippet and it breaks my heart. I remember that all over the news here in MA when it happened. It was awful.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie ~ I remember the little dog escaping the airport. It was, it was very sickening.

I will only fly a dog *IN CABIN, WITH A PERSONAL ESCORT.

*My Henry was an emergency situation. We did fly him from Hawaii, to Los Angeles, via Cargo.
He was in the belly of the plane for over 5 hours. Made me sick. He was a mess when he arrived.
He was covered in urine, and shaking like a leaf. 

Once again, if I could turn back time, I would have flown to my Henry. I would have brought him
home myself, in cabin, with me.

As far as flying dogs, yep it's okay by me, as long as they are under the seat, and not in cargo, with the luggage.

Yep, I had to go to the cargo area, at LAX. It was a couple of hours, AFTER the plane landed, when Henry was
delivered on a shuttle/truck, along with packages. He was treated as though he was a suitcase. 

This was my one, and only, experience with CARGO. I do realize some have had good experiences. I, for one, don't
care for the risk. From now on, IN CABIN, with either myself, or pay/hire another party.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

SCMR has used them multiple times. They are great. Its a nation wide group of private pilots that just want an excuse to fly. So the dogs are flying next to the pilot in there crate. Its free and all the pilots are very kind hearted. They have flown dogs between foster homes, dogs that were pulled from a shelter in one state to a foster home in another and the most recent one 2 dogs that were in a Texas foster home to their adoptive home in Florida. 
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/28474218#28474218 Link to a segment on the Today show


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats really great to hear that this works. I have foster homes in Oregon and Ontario Canada and no rescues in those areas, so thought maybe I could get a dog to them. Just need to move these rescues out to other areas that dont have many.


----------



## curls123 (Jul 20, 2008)

We had two local pilots here in Palm Springs fly out to two other states to pick up service dogs that were having medical issues and needed to come back to Guide Dogs of the Desert, just last week. The dogs are taken care of as if they are the pilots personal pets. They carried them off the plane in their arms. We have had many write ups and photo stories about the individual pilots and the flights. I have never seen any dog in any of the local write ups in crates or coming out of the cargo area. Katrina rescues came off the planes on leashes held by the pilots.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is the Pilots N Paws direct link:

http://pilotsnpaws.org/


----------

